# windows media player (cda to Mp3) converter



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

I dont know if I am posting this in the right place but here goes anyway. I am looking for a plugin for Windows Media player 9.0 that will give me the ability to convert audio files (.cda) to mp3. I am playing my CD's with the windows media player but I cant conver to MP3 and I dont want to load a different Media Player I like Windows Media Player. Does anybody know of such a place. 

Thanx


----------



## djdpimp420 (Feb 21, 2003)

What OS do you use and are you looking for a cheap solution or a free one?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Though I use Nero 6 - you might try this Free utility :

http://audio.newfreeware.com/programs/871/


----------



## djdpimp420 (Feb 21, 2003)

if you are willing to pay ten bucks then you can get an mp3- recorder plugin for WM9 otherwise you are going to have to record them with a program other than WM9

http://windowsmedia.com/9series/personalization/plugins.asp?page=4&lookup=Plugins


----------

